# Critique my photo, please!



## Eclair (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello everyone 
If you wouldn't mind, could you critique this photo of myself and my previous mount? It was taken during a Hack division at a past show although I cannot remember which class. 

Critique equitation, horse and turnout!

Thank you!










(Click photo to enlarge)


----------



## etrnlflame (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey, anything I say is meant in a cheerful way, so I hope nothing sounds offensive or nagging.

Your leg is fairly well underneath you, maybe try putting a tad more weight into your knees (what one trainer told me and it made my leg get back under me like a charm). Your hands are on different planes, just slightly. Focus on getting them balanced so that they look like one from the side: neither is higher than the other, and neither moves forward from the other. Ideally, your reins should be a steady contact, with your legs to steer, outside reign taught for balancing your horse, and the most you do is open the inside rein to help guide. Your back has very nice posture. None of this over-bent stuff that too many trainers try to teach, and not rounded. Your hands are low, they shouldn't be below the withers (I don't know if that's because of the horse you're riding or what?) and excellent with your eye


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I absolutely adore your horse! I love big stocky horses like your guy.

As for riding, I would sit up a little more and lean back as you looked pitched forward a bit. Remember to post toward your horses neck so that your pelvis is rotated forward. Otherwise, you'll be too far forward and have too much arch in your back. Also, raise your hands just a tad; it'll give you better contact and keep you from dropping your shoulders. Lastly, and this is really picky, push your a heal A TAD more into your stirrups. A deep heal is the root of balance and can only make your rides better. It looks good here, but pushing your heals deeper in your stirrups will make it look even better. 
I love your lower leg! You have a great angle at the knee, and your heel and knee make a perfectly straight line. Now the line should follow to your shoulders, which you can now see are forward. Just push them back and lean back a bit and you'll achieve that line. I also love that your looking ahead and how relaxed you are! I'm being picky, but overall, you'd definitely place in the high ribbons IMO. Hope you did good! Again, in love with your horse!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

beautiful horse, snazzy turn out, sweet rider, sunny day! 

about the only , tiny, thing I could say is raise your hands a bit, line them up better.

nice job!


----------



## Eclair (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

I can't comment on the rest but I love the photo and your horse looks like a really beautiful one


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Agreed about your hands. Right now you're using them to trap him at a certain rein length instead of riding him into the bridle by following softly with your elbows. I'm guilty of having one hand lower than the other too, which definitely happens but try and be conscious of it!

Your shoulders could go back a hair too, so your chest is open and arms more effective.

Since this is hunter/eq class I'm assuming that you are preferred in a halfseat/forward seat, which looks to be good and light.

But lovely turn out and you both look relaxed which is important!


----------

